# What doze of Flourish Iron to use.



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

How much and how often I need to add Flourish Iron to my planted 10Gl tank for my plants to grow better and not to get holes and yellow leafs. I have following plants: Java fern, Windowlov, Criptocorn, Anubis, Amazon sword, Hygrophilia Thai, Hygrophilia deformia. Any help appreciated

Thanks


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Are you sure iron deficiency is the main and only problem?

Pinholes are usually associated with potassium deficiency.

Yellowing is not automatically indicative of iron deficiency and can be the result of other deficiencies.

Is the yellowing on old growth? Or new growth?

Also it's kind of hard to give any recommendations without further details pertaining to lighting, CO2, current fertilization routine, etc.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

qwerty said:


> Are you sure iron deficiency is the main and only problem?
> 
> Pinholes are usually associated with potassium deficiency.
> 
> ...


Well, one of my fried who has been in this business for a while looked on my plants and told me that it looks to him that I have not enough Iron. All my plants are low light and actually growing very nicely but the leafs on them not fully formed and have holes, etc... My lighting is 1.8WPG photo period is 6hrs and once a week, when I change 25%of the water I add 1ml of Flourish and 1ml of Flourish Excel.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

1.8 WPG is not very helpful, as the WPG guideline is quite out of date. What kind of lighting do you have? For example, 1.8 WPG of T12 lighting would be very different from 1.8 WPG of T5HO lighting.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> 1.8 WPG is not very helpful, as the WPG guideline is quite out of date. What kind of lighting do you have? For example, 1.8 WPG of T12 lighting would be very different from 1.8 WPG of T5HO lighting.


I have two 9 watts spiral scu in florescent light bulbs. I use to have two 15Watts special GLO ones (which is 3WPG) but they introduced a lot of algae on my plants. I also increased the photo period to 7-8hrs and ended up with the same problem - algae. So I'm trying to find right balance between no algae and no plants insufficiency.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been adding twice a week 2.5ml of Flourish Iron. Its a 38gal tank. This is in addition to EI dosing.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Big Jim said:


> I've been adding twice a week 2.5ml of Flourish Iron. Its a 38gal tank. This is in addition to EI dosing.


If you are dosing micronutrients already via EI dosing, there really is no need to dose Flourish iron as well.


----------

